# Sourdough???



## joshs (Apr 24, 2010)

What kind of flower do I need?


----------



## badfrog (Apr 25, 2010)

Here is a link to Bassmans recipe (the only one I have used since I started making Sourdough 3 weeks ago!). it makes two nice 10" round loaves.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ight=sourdough

I use All Purpose flour.


----------



## bassman (Apr 25, 2010)

I use bread flour for mine, but in the past I've made bread with all purpose with good results.  Let us know how your sourdough turns out.


----------



## roller (Apr 25, 2010)

I started one a few days ago and used Organic Whole Wheat..


----------

